# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Tondeuse pour chien : laquelle choisir ?

## mallo

Bonsoir, pour toutes celles qui ont l'habitude de tondre leur(s) chien(s), quelle tondeuse utilisez vous (marque, nombre de watt,...) ? Depuis combien de temps ? Où l'avez vous acheté ? 

Merci pour vos réponses !

----------


## aurore

Moi j'ai celle-là, mais je m'en suis tellement peu servie que je ne pourrais pas te donner un avis perso dessus:

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/so...en_oster/50941

Tout ce que je peux te dire, c'est que tous les vétos que je connais ont la même, donc elle ne doit pas être mal!

----------


## mallo

Oster c'est la marque des vetos oui. Cest celle que j'aimerais avoir. Seul bémol  pour moi, le prix.

----------


## Gretel

Moi j'ai une moser, le résultat est plutôt moche  :: mais ça repousse vite, le problème est que mes chiennes bougent beaucoup : une cocker au poil qui feutre une croisée barbet (enfin genre ) au poil très épais et une chienne d'eau espagnol. enfin j'y gagne et le prix de la tondeuse est vite amorti, vu le prix d'un toilettage : 50 euros pour tondre comme un mouton !

----------


## Jess-du-51

ça m'intéresse car la tondeuse que j'ai est pourrie, mon chien a les poils très épais et ça bourre sans arrêt... :/

----------


## mallo

Pourquoi le résultat est moche Gretel ? Tu utilises les "sabots" ou juste les peignes fins de la tondeuse. Je sais pas si tu comprend ce que je dis lol, j'ai un peu de mal en ce moment. Pour les miens j'utilise des ciseaux, Mais du coup, ça leur fait la coupe escaliers. Je voulais une tondeuse pour éviter cela...

----------


## crush35

::

----------


## crush35

Salut à tous ! 

Y'a pas longtemps, j'étais à la recherche d'une tondeuse pour mon chien mais vraiment j'avais aucune idée d'où je m'embarquais vu que je suis totalement novice.. je voulais juste pas acheter une tondeuse pour qu'au bout de 2 mois elle tombe en panne !!! ::  
Du coup on m'a conseillé un site qui donne des conseils sur quelle tondeuse choisir en fonction de ses besoins et de son utilisation. Je vous met le lien que chacun puisse être aider comme moi je l'ai été haha 
Voici le lien : http://www.tondeusepourchien.com

J'espère vous avoir aidé!

----------


## pomku

Je remonte ce topic : quelqu'un possède-t-il cette tondeuse ?

https://www.amazon.fr/Coffre-Tondeus...products_mp-21

Et si oui, que vaut-elle ?

Merci pour les réponses (si réponses il y a)  ::

----------


## del28

répondez pas. elle va s'en prendre aux boudins 
(ah minche, c'est fait)

----------


## pomku

::

----------


## Houitie

A mon avis pas assez puissante. Surtout que les boudins semblent avoir le poil assez dur.

----------


## pomku

Ce n'est pas tant qu'ils ont le poil dur, c'est surtout l'épaisseur hallucinante de leur robe… Tu tonds, tu tonds, et y'en a encore et encore.

----------


## Houitie

C'est un peu ça sur Délice aussi... Du coup j'ai capitulé pour cette fois, rendez vous chez la toiletteuse.

----------


## pomku

Ben c'est ce que j'ai toujours fait (la toiletteuse), mais l

----------


## pomku

Jusqu'ici, ça a toujours été la toiletteuse. Mais là, financièrement,  ça devient trop hard 
Donc je me disais que j'allais investir dans une tondeuse et au moins, leur raccourcir les poils au besoin. Je le faisais déjà au ciseau, mais je dois m'y prendre comme un manche car  après, leurs poils ressemblent aux marches  du RER à Auber !  ::  
Bon, eux, ils s'en foutent, mais moi, je culpabilise:  ils sont tellement trognons mes boubous, ça me peine de leur "défigurer" le poil

----------


## malko

Ici on a celle-là pour les filles

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/so...n_oster/183142

Je l'ai acheté, car pareil que toi, mettre 100€ 3-4 fois par an chez la toiletteuse, ça faisait beaucoup.

La tondeuse est super, j'en suis très contente, elle va bien malgré le poil "chèvre"/torsadé des morues.

Ya juste la tonte de printemps après les longs mois d'hiver qui parfois est difficile car elles font des bourres à la peau, donc à certains endroits (cou essentiellement), il faut dégrossir au ciseau avant.

Pour les tontes de fin de printemps, été et fin d'automne, elle est impeccable malgré leur poil très épais au niveau de l'arrière train, aucun soucis. Je peux m'en servir pendant 2h-2h30 sans qu'elle surchauffe (sachant qu'elle ne tourne pas en continu, on fait régulièrement des pauses pour ramasser les poils).

Alors clairement, comme les filles sont à poils longs, ça n'est pas aussi "beau" que quand c'était fait par la toiletteuse, ya des bouts qui dépassent, mais l'essentiel c'est qu'elle soient bien, et la tondeuse a vite été amortie.

Et elle sert même avec le petite tête pour tondre autour des bobos, c'est plus facile et plus sur qu'avec les ciseaux. Comme ça si on trouve une boule, un truc bizarre, zou un coup de tondeuse (tant pis pour l'esthétique) et chez le véto on retrouve vite l'endroit, surtout chez ceux qui se tortillent sur la table

----------


## dedel

moi j'ai celle là : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/so...en_moser/99193

j'en suis contente, je faisais les retouches de Rubens (bearded collie) et la tonte de la cocker x épagneul de mes parents et de l'épagneul de ma gd mère. Les deux chiennes ont souvent des bourres mais aucun souci.
 je l'ai acheté en 2010 et elle tourne tjs bien, par contre je graisse bien les lames avant chaque tonte et je nettoie bien. 
Le seul souci que j'ai c'est que parfois la tête de coupe se clipse mal sur le corps de la tondeuse mais il suffit de l'aligner manuellement pour ça s'arrange.

----------


## Jess-du-51

> moi j'ai celle là : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/so...en_moser/99193
> 
> j'en suis contente, je faisais les retouches de Rubens (bearded collie) et la tonte de la cocker x épagneul de mes parents et de l'épagneul de ma gd mère. Les deux chiennes ont souvent des bourres mais aucun souci.
>  je l'ai acheté en 2010 et elle tourne tjs bien, par contre je graisse bien les lames avant chaque tonte et je nettoie bien. 
> Le seul souci que j'ai c'est que parfois la tête de coupe se clipse mal sur le corps de la tondeuse mais il suffit de l'aligner manuellement pour ça s'arrange.


j'ai acheté la même et j'en suis vraiment hyper contente. J'ai acheté en plus une tête de coupe en 9mm parce que je n'aime pas quand c'est coupé trop court, et qu'avec juste le peigne rajouté dessus, ça allait mal, des poils se coinçaient tout le temps.
Je tonds mon chien 3 fois par an en moyenne et le résultat est vraiment super, très proche de ce que me faisait la toiletteuse. La tondeuse résiste bien à la surchauffe (parce que vu la touffe de poils, la tonte me prend bien 3 bonnes heures à chaque fois).

----------


## dedel

oui moi aussi j'ai acheté une tête supplémentaire sinon c'est trop court

----------


## pomku

Bon, me voilà jeune propriétaire d'une tondeuse à poilus. 
Le hic : j'ose pas m'en servir  :: 
Surtout depuis que j'ai vu sur FB le toutou adorable mais complètement raté d'une copine (le pauvre ! il est tout mité ! Bon ça repousse mais) !  :: 

Bref, y'aurait pas une bonne âme parisienne et rescueenne prête à venir me donner un cours en échange je sais pas moi d'un bon café et d'un gros gâteau au chocolat ou tout autre douceur (crumble, tarte, mousse, tiramisu, etc.) ?
Parlez sans crainte ! Je ne suis pas méchante  ::  
Pillow et Krakou vous en remercieront énormément  :Smile:

----------


## mallo

Il paraît qu'elle est top. Perso je me suis servi de ma tondeuse zooplus une fois, elle coincait dans les poils du chien  :: 
Depuis je continue à les toiletter moi même. La coupe escalier est toujours aussi moderne  ::

----------


## silvie02@hotmail.fr

Bonjour a tous, nouvelles sur ce site je viens pêcher des infos sur toutes ses tondeuses...j'ai un shih tzu de 2 ans et j'ai pensé avoir acheté le bon matériel il y a moins d'un an, c'est une MOSER 1230 rex power+++, la 1ere tonte Nikel, depuis c'est la cata, elle bourre, j'ai essayé sur chien lavé, chien pas lavé  rien y fait...je l'ai achete 126 euros crrrrrr...que dois je faire que dois je prendre sans que ça ne me coute le 2eme bras? merci

----------


## dedel

Tu l'as nettoyé et huilé déjà?

----------


## pomku

Coucou,
Petit retour sur la tondeuse que j'ai achetée (https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1)
Déjà, produit très complet, livré dans une mini valisette, avec 4 sabots, une tête de coupe, une petite bouteille pour huiler la bête, un peigne et des ciseaux en bonus.
Testée il y a quelques jours en mode coupe courte mais pas tondu. Tout s'est très bien passé (juste un "trou" de poils à déclarer sur un Pillow complet !  :: ).
A voir à l'usage mais pour le prix (moins de 50 ), je suis plutôt satisfaite !  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

elle est bruyante?

----------


## pomku

Ben, oui et non. Elle n'est certes pas silencieuse, mais je trouve qu'elle ne fait pas plus de bruit que la tondeuse professionnelle de la toiletteuse.
En tout cas, Pillow n'a pas eu l'air perturbé par le bruit (en même temps, Pillow, c'est Maître Zen donc).  ::

----------


## bouletosse

Ah oui, donc bruyante  enfin pour ma fifille c'est trop.

Merci pour ton retour

----------


## pomku

Bah, de rien, c'est normal.  :Smile:

----------


## mallo

> Coucou,
> Petit retour sur la tondeuse que j'ai achetée (https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1)
> Déjà, produit très complet, livré dans une mini valisette, avec 4 sabots, une tête de coupe, une petite bouteille pour huiler la bête, un peigne et des ciseaux en bonus.
> Testée il y a quelques jours en mode coupe courte mais pas tondu. Tout s'est très bien passé (juste un "trou" de poils à déclarer sur un Pillow complet ! ).
> A voir à l'usage mais pour le prix (moins de 50 €), je suis plutôt satisfaite !


Tu l'as utilisé combien de fois ?

----------


## pomku

Ben pour le moment, une fois, sur Pillow.
Je l'ai reçue il y a une dizaine de jours seulement.
Pour Krakou, ça va être plus compliqué car il ne se laisse manipuler ni par moi, ni par Cécile  :Frown:

----------


## bouba92

> Tu l'as utilisé combien de fois ?


Wahl est la societé qui produi t la marque Moser aussi

----------


## bouba92

Pomku, apres m être torturé l esprit j ai acheté la même que toi. Garantie de 2 ans, si elle ne marche plus, je la renverais....

----------


## malko

Dites, vous faites affuter vos lames de tondeuses ou bien vous rachetez des têtes entières quand elles sont foutues ?

----------


## chupachup

La meilleure et la plus chère c'est AESCULAP

----------


## totor90

Bonjour, 
je regarde pour acheter une bonne tondeuse pour chien, car jai du bichon maltais et frisé, du York et croisé cocker américain. Le toilettage à force ça revient cher et comme je ne fais pas de concours, si mal tondus je men fiche, ils sont vieux en plus et détestent partir de la maison. Jai regardé pour une Oster A5 a deux vitesses et tête de coupe 7 et 10 est ce que cela irait? Ou il vaut mieux une Moser ?

Si il y a des Toiletteuses dans le coin pour maider dans le choix svp :-) 
merci par avance

----------

